# Documentation for Europe.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Are there any documents I need to obtain before travelling to Europe? We hope to travel in France,Belgium,Germany , Austria and Italy. We have done all these places on Motorcycles and have only ever had to buy a roadfund type disc when driving on Swiss main roads.
Thanks ,
Reg.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

v5 and insurance certificate.
Make photocopies to take and leave at home.
In France spare pair of specs if you normally drive with them.
happy hols

Dave p


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou Dave P,
I did not mean vehicle documents. Someone told me you need some sort of tax disc to enter Austria,I recall once having to buy one at the Swiss border.
Reg.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You buy a vignette at the border(. You can get a 10day one (E7.99 I think)or longer if required. Also Switzerland but they only do a 1 year one.
Some countries further east also require a vignette.

If you go outside the EEC (Andora for example)you need a green card still. Your policy will tell you.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

if your van is over 3.5 tonnes you can now get a different permit to drive in Switzerland. The normal square stick on ticket costs about 40 euros for a year but if your vehicle is over 3.5 tonnes you cannot get this "vignette" - instead it is either 25 euros for one day or 32.50 for a form that allows you 10 days driving in Switzerland in one year - bargain!!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

safariboy said:


> You buy a vignet at the border(. You can get a 10day one (E7.99 I think)or longer if required. Also Switzerland but they only do a 1 year one.
> Some countries further east also require a vignet.
> 
> If you go outside the EEC (Andora for example)you need a green card still. Your policy will tell you.


I think you will find you won't need a green card for Andorra.

The vignette required for the Swiss motorways for vehicles up to 3500kg cost Swiss Frans 40 and is valid for 14 months. 1st Dec 2006 until 31st January 2008.

Don


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

from what i understand you only need the vignete if you travel on swiss motorways
Im sure ill be corrected if wrong

also dont forget your e111 which is now called EHIC 
this gets you nhs type cover in all euro countries including switzerland

see links https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/startApplication.do

http://www.travelhealth.co.uk/advice/ehic.htm


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou all for your help. I think the vignette was what I was told of,and how I now understand it,I can buy one at the border,and do not need to apply beforehand.
thanks, Reg.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

bikemad99 said:


> Thankyou all for your help. I think the vignette was what I was told of,and how I now understand it,I can buy one at the border,and do not need to apply beforehand.
> thanks, Reg.


Reg,

If you get a chance buy the vignette before you get to the border.

If you are entering Switzerland at Basle on the A5 Autobahn from Karlsruhe you can buy the vignette at the Bad Bellingen service area. This is just past the A36 turn off for Mulhouse.

The main border posts can get very busy in the high season, try and use the smaller ones if possible they are usually quieter.

If you want to buy the vignette in the UK before you leave see HERE then click on Motorway Vignette.

Don


----------

